# Down The Drain?



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2021)

I found this on the BBC site this morning, very interesting it is too!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-56281464

I know there's a few on the 'SecretLeeds' forum who can identify a certain cover & name what street it's on, even 
which foundry it was cast in!

In fact, there's a water-valve access in the lane outside our house, that since noticing it, I've not seen one the same in the town!
(due to the lettering on it)

We've lived here over 16 years, & whilst I've seen the casting before, I only noticed the lettering 5 years ago when I was adjusting the gear-cables on one of my bikes, & looking down at the changes on the cassette

_*Normanton Urban District Council*_


----------



## a.twiddler (15 May 2021)

I must be a sad, sad man because I found that link strangely interesting. So many interesting names. Operculism. Pantametallurgicon. Aaargh! I don't have time to do the things that I want to do and now there's another one for the list. Maybe I will have to give up one of my other hobbies.


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2021)

From Twitter this morning 


> Police say around 30 manhole covers have been stolen from Knoll Lane in Ashford.


----------



## a.twiddler (15 May 2021)

Perhaps they were unusually rare and interesting ones? Or more likely, scrap value to someone. A very antisocial activity.


----------



## Bazzer (15 May 2021)

Sad I know, but I quite often read the lettering on manhole etc., covers, as I walk around, largely out of curiosity. Needham in Stockport made a large number for both where I used to live and where I now live.
Also, as you have identified, they can tell a tale of previous administrations. North West Water Authority for example. Or where I now live has been subject to boundary changes, but some of the covers relate to the historic boundaries.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2021)

Bazzer said:


> Sad I know, but I quite often read the lettering on manhole etc., covers, as I walk around, largely out of curiosity. Needham in Stockport made a large number for both where I used to live and where I now live.
> Also, as you have identified, they can tell a tale of previous administrations. North West Water Authority for example. Or where I now live has been subject to boundary changes, but some of the covers relate to the historic boundaries.




Likewise these distance plates, that I pass most days going to work (if I don't go through the Woods)

_*Wakefield Corporation Water Works*_

There's two locations, both with several plates


----------



## Bazzer (16 May 2021)

Talking of water supply, I also occasionally find the yellow "H" hydrant plates are incorrect. The number below the horizontal line of the "H" should be the distance from the sign to the water supply. More OCD!


----------

